

Configuring A Fresh Install Of MySQL On CentOS - pinehead
http://tuts.pinehead.tv/2013/01/08/configuring-a-fresh-install-of-mysql-on-centos-start-service-set-password-set-runlevels/

======
moepstar
I might be mistaken, but isn't the recommended procedure (even mentioned after
installing the package) to run

mysql_secure_installation

which, among other things, sets the MySQL root password and removes the remote
login capabilities...

